# Postfix server and Postfix Enabler problem.



## 3mors (Feb 13, 2004)

Let me introduce the situation 

I've downloaded Postfix Enabler that, as the name says, enables and configures Postfix server on panther. As written on the product page:

http://www.roadstead.com/weblog/Tutorials/PostfixEnabler.html

It should be simple to use it.
I click on *Start Postfix* button and all seems to work.

Then I try to send a mail using localhost as smtp server and it's accepted.
But when I check Postfix logs I read a line like this:


```
B15C5EB49A4: to=<3mors@mydomain.com>, relay=none, delay=38337, status=deferred
(Name service error for name=mydomain.com type=MX: Host not found, try again)
```

(mydomain.com is obviously fake.)

And so the mail isn't sent.
Seems that postfix is chrooted but I don't know what to do.
I've also tried to put a resolv.conf file in postfix folder but it doesn't seem to work.

Anyone has solved this problem?


----------



## Captain Code (Feb 14, 2004)

I just tried it and it worked ok for me.  Are you sure your domain has an MX record?

I had it relay via another configured-by-hand postfix server on my local LAN and when I put in the name of it which is in the NetInfo database it couldn't find the name so I had to use it's IP address.


----------



## 3mors (Feb 15, 2004)

Sure the domain has a MX record.
I've also tried with a lot of other domains.
Same result.

I've only launched the app and clicked on Enable Postfix.
Nothing else.
On the same machine I configured Mail to use localhost or 127.0.0.1 as SMTP server.

You?


----------



## Captain Code (Feb 15, 2004)

Huh.  I just launched the app and put in my other Postfix server's IP address in the "Smart host" field and the host name I want the email to come from in the "Masquerade as" field.  This adds an entry to the email headers saying where the email came from.

Then I changed my mail server to localhost for one account in Mail and it worked.

Here are the settings from the Postfix Config Summary:


```
alias_database = hash:/etc/postfix/aliases
alias_maps = hash:/etc/postfix/aliases
command_directory = /usr/sbin
config_directory = /etc/postfix
daemon_directory = /usr/libexec/postfix
debug_peer_level = 2
inet_interfaces = all
mail_owner = postfix
mailq_path = /usr/bin/mailq
manpage_directory = /usr/share/man
message_size_limit = 0
mydomain_fallback = localhost
myhostname = postfix.ferns.homeip.net
mynetworks_style = subnet
myorigin = ferns.homeip.net
newaliases_path = /usr/bin/newaliases
queue_directory = /private/var/spool/postfix
readme_directory = /usr/share/doc/postfix
relayhost = 192.168.123.2
sample_directory = /usr/share/doc/postfix/examples
sendmail_path = /usr/sbin/sendmail
setgid_group = postdrop
unknown_local_recipient_reject_code = 450
```


----------



## 3mors (Feb 15, 2004)

=)

I've tried to use 10.0.0.1 (my local ip) as smart host or masquerade or both

but here what I obtain now:


```
warning: host 10.0.0.1[10.0.0.1] greeted me with my own hostname powermac.lan

warning: host 10.0.0.1[10.0.0.1] replied to HELO/EHLO with my own hostname powermac.lan

4DD37EB8F9F: to=<3mors@mydomaon.com>, relay=10.0.0.1[10.0.0.1], delay=0, status=bounced
(mail for 10.0.0.1 loops back to myself)
```

I've tried to send the mail from different accounts to different addresses...


----------



## Captain Code (Feb 15, 2004)

That's what you'd expect.  The relay host is where your computer should send the email to and let that server actually deliver it.  My ISP blocks off port 25 outbound so I have to use my ISP's SMTP server as the relay host for my server.  

You can't have yourself as the relay host because it'd just be looping forever.

If you can post the mail log that'd be helpful because it should show more info, not just that one line.


----------



## 3mors (Feb 15, 2004)

here it is.
I've changed the addresses...


----------



## 3mors (Feb 16, 2004)

I've done some tests.
My postfix works if I set another SMTP server on Smart Host field.
And it's obvious as in this way the Postfix server is only a bridge to the real mail server and it doesn't really deliver the mails it receives.

My problem is that I want to use postfix on this machine as a REAL mail server without the help of any other server.

And if I do so, the server doesn't translate DNS values...


----------



## Captain Code (Feb 16, 2004)

Sorry, that's about all I can help because my ISP blocks port 25 except to their SMTP servers.

Can you ping your MX host that's trying to be delivered to?


----------



## 3mors (Feb 16, 2004)

There's no difference between MX records I can ping and the ones I can't.
Anyway thanks for your help =)


----------

